
Will Ethereum succeed? - perfectnsphere
The actual product of Ethereum (the unstoppable world computer) doesn&#x27;t seem to be taking off. People are buying into the idea as evidenced by the rising price of ether but I don&#x27;t see a lot of compelling reasons to use Ethereum myself.<p>I think of things I might want from Ethereum:<p>1. open government<p>2. decentralized government databases<p>3. seeing &quot;power&quot; move away from central authorities<p>4. unstoppable apps<p>5. a potential way for me, as a developer, to make money<p>and right off the bat I can tell you no one at all cares about the first three in their own right. Ethereum seems like it has a lot of potential but I still don&#x27;t get it.<p>Is Ethereum going to succeed?
======
modbait
Well, first off, they need to standardize on the spelling... ;-)

~~~
perfectnsphere
I blame our odd way of typing
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17183561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17183561)).

